# Vintage BUDDY L Electric EMERGENCY UNIT TOW TRUCK 1950s



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $4.97* (0 Bid)
End Date: Monday Oct-08-2007 20:07:19 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

